# Spotting whilst taking clomid



## sugarlove (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi I'm on my second month of taking clomid, and both times I've had spotting from when I start taking it (day 5) for about 5 days and then it stops.

Is this normal do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes.
Intermenstrual spotting is mentioned as a recognised side effect.

Clomid is an antioestrogen and therefore will upset the hormonal balance that keeps the lining intact.


----------

